# Drones working



## Stickman (Jul 30, 2021)

I was just looking at my hives and noticed 2 drones on the ground. They were collecting something off the tall grass and then going back to the hive. One went in the hive the other one stopped at the opening and worker bees started cleaning its legs. I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE ! Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

Interesting, while I have witnessed grooming of drones after return flights, I do not recall ever seeing them work. I would attempt to get photos, or even video if you believe this to be the case.


----------

